# dlink dwl-g122



## zebboz (26 Février 2007)

Bonjour, 
je reviens à la charge avec ce sujet mais rien de ce que j'ai trouvé n'a fonctionné. 
J'ai un ibook g3 dual 800Mhz, un clé dwl-g122, une freebox v3 avec une carte wifi et je tourne sous 10.4.8. 
J'ai téléchargé le driver usb 1.4.7 mais il n'y à rien à faire. l'ordi cherche pendant 30 minutes avant de me dire que je n'ai pas de réseau disponible. 
Y a t'il quelqu'un chez qui cela fonctionne??? 

De plus si je suis au bord d'un terrain, le stade possède un réseaux wifi ouvert, dans le cas ou mon dongle fonctionne, je pourrai me connecter? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## i-Moi (26 Février 2007)

Salut, je ne saispas si ça peut t'aider, mais 
voici ce que j 'ai et qui marche.

iBook G3 500 Mhz, avec la DWL-G122.
Mac OS 10.3.9
Rien ne marchait, jusqu'à ce que j'essaie le driver suivant: DLink_WirelessUsbDriver.1.4.7.tar

Ensuite, si on se connecte avec une clef WEP, bien savoir qu'on doit ajouter le signe dollar ($) devant la clef WEP, c'est une absurdité Mac.

Enfin, les détails de l'install (ils parlent de Mac OS X 10.4) sont ici (en anglais, mais clairs) :
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=200602140626039&query=DWL

(Pour le driver, j'avais aussi trouvé l'adresse sur ce forum, au cas où :
http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=17285&start=345&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=)

Bonne chance

i-Moi


----------



## zebboz (27 Février 2007)

Je stop toute demande d'intervention. Merci pour ces aides mais face à ces quelque pavés en anglais, les drivers télécharger, l'incompréhension des clefs à utiliser... j'ai tout remis à plat
-1 direction le site dlink en français
-2 téléchargement du driver pour os 10.4
-3 téléchargement de la doc d'instal en pdf
-4 j'ai suivi le pas à pas indiqué par la doc
-5 j'ai demandé un clef wep plutôt qu'une wpa chez free (10 caractères sans $ devant)
-6 valider et enregistrer les changements et tout fonctionne
J'avais télécharger le driver dlink wirelessusbdriver.1.4.7 car c'est ce qui était indiqué dans plusieurs post mais résultat rien ne fonctionnait .
Voila je n'ai pas encore essayé de débrancher la clef il semble que cela  faisait des kernels chez certains.
Merci i-moi


----------

